# Info re Shoulder Belts in 68 or 69 convertible GTO



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm considering having shoulder straps/belts fabricated from GM (Robins) standard seat belts (e.g., ones from a camaro). I'm trying to figure out the proper lengths for the male part of the shoulder straps. The front one bolts to the bracket where the convertible top hinges to the body. The rear one bolts to the quarter anchorage. 
Here's a diagram that shows the install instructions. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=5&ved=0CC0QFjAE&url=http%3A%2F%2F1969corvair.com%2Ftechpages%2Ftechfiles%2FLMseatbelt.pdf&rct=j&q=gto%20shoulder%20strap&ei=00uvTOfxDIacsQOd8M2EDA&usg=AFQjCNF_X9eXjV2VfKt1C57p8-CPdQjBEw

Can anyone tell me the proper lengths or point me to a resource that would list them? 

Also, if you know of any pictures showing how these are installed or how they look when they're installed on a convertible 68 to 69 GTO, please post or link them.

Thanks


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Were you ever able to get the shoulder straps installed? I'm trying to do the same on my 70. 

Mike


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, I did. I'm actually selling my 68 and plan to sell the front and rear shoulder straps that I had custom made separate from the car.


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Unfortunately I already bought the webbing and hardware for my belts. What I really need to know is how long the belts are. I've figured out how to anchor them. How much are you asking and when are they available? 

Also, looking at the diagrams for the rear seat anchor point, it seems like they want the belt to travel under the conv top compartment and then come up to the wheelhouse brace. It seems like that would leave a lot of slack in the belt in the event of a collision. I'm thinking of maybe welding in an anchor plate right behind the seat for the rear seat anchor point. Finally, the diagrams call for a "plastic sleeve" to go around the belt at the point it enters the passenger compartment for both the fronts and rears. Were you able to find these sleeves? 

Mike


----------



## LPTudor (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm happy to help with measurements or to sell them to you. I believe I could get $350 for the set of 4 shoulder belts (with the black GM belt cover and the plastic sleeve that slips over the back seat and through the convertible wells). Mine were made to order by a seat belt restoration person in May 2011 (with new webbing) once I provided all the hardware I collected, the measurements, diagrams showing the lengths for each male/female part, photos and the parts. The plastic sleeve was originally clear plastic but is a little yellow simply because of age, but they're authentic, functional (and of course extremely difficult to find). Between the hardware and the professional sewing of the webbing, I spent more than what I think I could get. I'm not sure if you would want to buy the whole set and then sell off your parts that you collected, but if so I could ship them out this weekend and include the appropriate anchor bolts for the trunk. If you're not interested in the set, I can pass along the measurements, etc. Just PM me your e-mail address and we can go from there.


----------



## Limelight (Aug 19, 2017)

Old thread but cool option thus thought Id share a picture. Havent seen this on a car until I found this judge. Originally I thought it was after market but after checking its factory all the way.


----------

